# Samplerate umwandeln? >>> komische Verzerrung!



## TobiTinti (3. Oktober 2004)

Hallo allerseits!

Hab da mal ne Frage:

Was genau bedeutet eigtl Sampelrate umwandeln? Ist es denn nicht möglich, diese zu ändern, ohne ein Ergebnis mit Unterschieden im Klang und in der Geschwindigkeit zu erhalten

Mir kommt nämlich vor, dass das früher, als ich das schon probiert hab, funktioniert hat! Jetzt tut's aber nicht mehr! Woher kann das kommen

(evtl. hab ich beim letzten Mal wav verwendet, diesmal mp3... Könnte hier das Prob liegen?)

Danke auf jeden Fall, 
mfg
Tobi


----------



## liquidbeats (6. Oktober 2004)

Dritter Tag und keine Antwort ... 

von Welcher zu Welcher Rate willst denn Konverten?
Das ist ein Wichtiger Punkt zum Behandeln deines Problems 


Gruß Andy


----------



## BeaTBoxX (7. Oktober 2004)

Die Samplingrate sagt beim Digitalisieren eines Signals aus wie oft (Pro sekunde) ein wert deines Signals abgetastet wird. Laut dem Abtasttheorem von ... (ich hab den Namen vergessen)  Muss man um vernünftige Ergebnisse zu erhalten, mindestens mit der Doppelten Frequenz abtasten, die das zu digitalierende Signal hat.
Wir reden hier von Audiomaterial.  d.h. wir haben einen Frequenzbereich bis ca 15 -20 KHz. das ist der Bereich , den ein Mensch  (je juenger , desto mehr) hören kann.

d.h. man muss mit mindestens ~ 40 KHz abtasten.
Daher kennst du die Audio CD Samplingrate 44,1 KHz (Wie die Zahl genu zu stande kommt kann ich dir leide rnicht sagen  )

Wenn du ein Signal nun langsamer abtastest, kannst du auch nur einen kleinere Frequenzbereich einfangen.. mal vereinfacht gesagt

d.h. bei 33KHz abtasten bis ca 16KHZ (hörbar)
bei 22,05 KHz nur noch ca 11KHz. d.h. je weiter du die Samplingrate reduzierst, desto dumpfer wird  das Signal werden.

Wenn dein player aber weiss wie schnell abgetastet wird, spielt er das aber deswegen Trotzdem in der richtigen Geschwindigkeit.

Wenn man nun aber was mit 22,05 KHz digitalisiert und dann abspielt als waeren 44,1 dann werden natuerlich in der gleichen Zeit doppelt so viele Werte  des Quellmaterials d/a gewandelt. kurz gegsat es wird doppelt so schnell abgespielt.

Die Zahl 16 Bit z.b. sagt dabei aus wie genau jeder der 44100 Abtastwerte pro Sekunde dabei unterschieden werden kann (Pegel) Bei 16 Bit sind das 2 hoch 16 = 65536 Werte.



Gruß
Frank


----------

